# hardware advice for specific goal



## diversity (Feb 16, 2020)

LS,

I think I have worked myself into a bit of a pickle concerning the hardware I have and the goal I have with it.

*hardware:*
enclosure: Supermicro SuperChassis 733TQ-668B
mobo: ASrock x570 creator (ECC supported)
cpu: AMD Ryzen 9 3950x (16 core x 32 thread && ECC supported)
memory: 64 GB Crucial CT16G4RFD8266 (4 x 16 GB ECC supported)
gpu used = amd radeon HD 7470


*intend:*
os = FreeBSD latest stable as OS because of low level ZFS on 2 way mirrored SSD (PNY XLR8 CS3030 1TB) and because that it can have a desktop operating system to work on
main intend:  = 3 x 3TB ZFS pool for data (WD Red (64MB cache), 3TB)


When installing FreeBSD 12.1.release and then kde plasma no joy  (please forgive the lack of detailed information on exactly what error as I intend to go for something that should be intended to be supported "out of the box")

I'd like to try again with a GPU that, from what I have read, should be supported "out of the box"
intended gpu: Inno3D GeForce GTX 1660 Twin X2 (N16602-06D5-1510VA15)

How likely is it that when I try again installing FreeBSD 12.1.release with the Inno3D I will have smooth sailing? If below 90% then can anyone suggest some cheap GPU that does sail smooth?

Kind regards


----------



## tingo (Feb 18, 2020)

FreeBSD is an operating system - it is supported "out of the box" (some configuration might be needed). Any port or package you install in addition is _not_ part of the FreeBSD operating system.
So, any desktop environment (and almost every "user" program) that you install comes from packages...
All desktop environments require configuration before they will work under FreeBSD. FreeBSD has the Handbook which shows how most common tasks in FreeBSD are configured.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 18, 2020)

You must install the nvidia driver from ports to get an NVidia X11 desktop working.
x11/nvidia-driver

Add to /etc/rc.conf :
kld_list="nvidia-modeset"


----------



## diversity (Feb 20, 2020)

Thx all for the replies.
I kept running into issues like:
_View: https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/6ven4l/startx_fails_with_cannot_run_in_framebuffer_mode/_

and








						X fails with AMD integrated graphics, "/dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory"
					

I am trying to get X running on an AMD board with integrated graphics. I increased the graphics memory from 64MB to 256MB.  This is a fresh install of FreeBSD 11.2, there is no xorg.conf file and I try using startx.  rh@lark2:~ % pciconf -lv | grep -B 4 VGA vgapci0@pci0:0:1:0:     class=0x030000...




					forums.freebsd.org
				



and thus gave up on the idea of smooth sailing.

I am not sure if seeting kld_list to nvidea will elp as I have an AMD GPU but thx nonetheless. I am going a different route now that does not involve tinkering


----------

